# World Toilet Organization



## jpranch (Aug 11, 2010)

I find this interesting. Read the full press release at: http://www.iccsafe.org/newsroom/News%20Releases/0723_WTS_NR_Final.pdf


----------



## packsaddle (Aug 11, 2010)

sounds like a crappy event.


----------



## jpranch (Aug 11, 2010)

I knew that was coming! LOL

What I find interesting is the "business oppertunities", "return on investment", "profit" end of the release?


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2010)

Everyone should have a pot to go in and a window to through it out of.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 11, 2010)

This could be a good thing; 

If we could flush the WTO (World Trade Organization) down the WTO (World Toilet Organization).   

Uncle Bob


----------



## peach (Aug 11, 2010)

They usually meet in exotic places (Hong Kong, etc)... could never swing going to their meeting..  I agree with pack.


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 12, 2010)

Yea........it stinks!


----------



## fatboy (Aug 12, 2010)

Hope there's plenty of seats for the event!


----------



## TJacobs (Aug 12, 2010)

Is the Ty-D-Bowl man giving the keynote address??  :mrgreen:


----------



## mn joe (Aug 12, 2010)

So what's wrong with return on investment and profit? Why else would corporations get involved?

Joe


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 12, 2010)

The Ty D Bowl man just died.  Went through that big trap in the sky.

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b193359_caddyshack_clubber_tvs_ty-d-bol_man_dies.html


----------



## jpranch (Aug 12, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with profit unless you are a non-profit like the ICC...???


----------



## texasbo (Aug 12, 2010)

Don't laugh; they're probably the only organization on the face of the planet that hasn't yet found a way to bribe the fire service to vote for their product.

Yet.


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 12, 2010)

Come on now TXBO, lets not get personal......not all "fire service" people drink kool-aid regardless of our prevention beliefs and support on fire protection.


----------



## texasbo (Aug 14, 2010)

There wasn't anything personal whatsoever in my post, except for those for whom the shoe fits... Let's not turn humorous comments into a platform for self-pity. I'll make a joke about building officials to even things out, if it'll make you feel better.


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 14, 2010)

No worries and absolutly no "self pitty", hence the smile!

Personally, while I see the benefits of it; (premise) I also realize that what we *all* should try to achieve and promote; getting people out before an incident prevents their ability to escape.  (as related to premise)


----------

